# If i come as working visa in Poland can i apply for PR



## Dataram (Mar 7, 2015)

Dear all
please advise me, if i came there as working visa,can i apply for PR or not ? how much years it will take to get PR ? Thanking you for your help.


----------



## KatrinPoland (Apr 28, 2015)

Dataram said:


> Dear all
> please advise me, if i came there as working visa,can i apply for PR or not ? how much years it will take to get PR ? Thanking you for your help.


if you work officially,of course you can get permission to live in Poland ( the first time you can get Residence card during 2 years)


----------

